# I'm after a kinkajou breeder.



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

If anyone knows of one, or are one yourself that would be of great help.

Thanks,
Jade


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I won't be looking for kinkajous for a good few years myself so I don't personally know any breeders, but you might have some luck on the Facebook group 

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for that, I'll have a gander


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*kinkajou breeder*



Jade01 said:


> If anyone knows of one, or are one yourself that would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jade


Hey there,i know a very good breeder:2thumb: and she runs an animal rescue and has an Animal sanctuary in the midlands her name is Jenny Morgan on facebook and is married and right now has a baby kinka that's 2 weeks old:mf_dribble: and shes on facebook and she is also on a facebook page group called Kinkajou uk ,and u can see pics of her kinks on there and also the previous litters before on there that have come from her and posted on there by there very happy owners and im also one of those very lucky people to have one off her a baby kinka called Gizmo and he will be a year old in feb:2thumb:.Lovely People and 100% TRUST WORTHY!:2thumb:..hope this helps ,please join the kinkajou group uk and u can chat and learn and see more on there.
On here shes called trigger and got an owl as her pic.


----------



## thomas12146 (Nov 18, 2012)

VIPER & VINE SOCIETY have a pair of Kinkajous for £4,500.However you can't buy them seperately as they are a pair


----------



## Toni111 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Kinkajou*

Hi iv been looking for one aswell thir so hard to find I'm looking for a baby so if u do fine out would you let me no please of be really greatfull.


----------

